# Pelagic pirate offshore swordfish trip 8-20-2011



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

My boat partner Reggie took our ship offshore this last weekend, and i couldnt go due to reasons beyond my control.

Here is a quick report from the trip:

They cleared the Panama City Pass in day light and headed straight south of the squiggles a few miles, there they set up for swordfish drifting. They went 1-3 on swords all hooked on squid , and also caught a few sharks. The sword they caught was 50 inches and a keeper, so they boxed it . Reggie said the two hooks ups smoked some line before coming off.

When the sun came up they had dolphin fish in the lights chowing the hardtails that had gathered and they boxed 15 of them before trolling all day for NADA. They found a log, cargo rope and boards and caught zip. They had one knock down and that was it.

They went inshore late in the day and bottom bumped for the rest of saturday afternoon, cathing Grouper , scamp , beeliners and snapper. They hit the trail early and made it home just before dark on Saturday night.

check out the bottom paint on the swordbill below...........He must have been pissed !


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good deal. They take any pics?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Good deal. They take any pics?


 
all they sent me was the aftermath...................... Looked good too!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bottom paint is OK, just requires touching up later. Severed heads are harder to fix. I had one take almost all of the skin off the inside of my right forearm last year after he thought my head was a squid, swiped, missed but hit my arm with the second shot.

Thanks for the report.


----------

